# Water meth leak



## chasekirkland (Mar 3, 2006)

I have an issue with my water/meth setup. I have a devils own set up stage one but that really does not 
matter. I installed the pump, tapp'ed the window washer container and ran the lines. Then installed the 
nozzle right after the intercooler. Ok everything is fine so far. After the install of the nozzle i know i had 
a boost leak there after running it a day, very small. I never wired the switch in or power to anything 
because i ran out of time. So the next day i came back to the shop to fix the boost leak and wire up the 
pump so everything will work. When i took the intercooler pipe off to fix the leak i noticed that there 
was water in the pipe and also in my intercooler. The water came from the window washer bottle, ran 
through the pump and around to the nozzle and into the pipe. IS the pump bad. This cant happen 
or like over 2 days of just sitting all the water could run through into the piping and hydrolock the engine 
is there is enough. what the hell should i do?:banghead:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Im confused. Did you let the car sit at your shop for 2 days and came back to it and found the water in the intercooler, or did you drive the car? If you drove the car with the kit installed, it all comes down to a solenoid, or the lack of one. The vacuum in the charge piping can siphon liquid through the lines. Its a good idea to install a solenoid just before the nozzle so that cant happen. You wire the solenoid to come on when the pump comes on, and it allows fluid to flow through it and to the nozzle. When the pump turns off, the solenoid turns off and does not allow any fluid to flow past it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

If your nozzle is below the tank, it will follow gravity and siphon from the tank to the nozzle... humans have exploited this fact for centuries, so I hope this thought passed through your head. 

other than that, if your pump gets no power, it cannot flow to pump water into your IC and piping, so you can rule the pump out. if you have no check valve, water can get pulled in under vac, but since its before the TB, there isnt much there, if any, but if the piping is below the tank, it will still flow water. 

running the motor would cause a slight vac, coupled with gravity it would prime the lines, filling them with water, and the water would follow gravity to pool in the lowest spot it can... which would be your piping...


----------



## chasekirkland (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I did not install a check valve so that's the issue. I didnt think the water would go through the pump but I guess so. And ya the nozzle is lower than the pump and washer bottle. I'll find a check valve and fix the issue. Thanks again.


----------

